# 996001



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Picked up a trade at the" World Greatest Hobby" here in Sandy UTAH ,its an LGB 996001 upon opening i found a sticker on the BUEHLER It say's 09.74 ,everything inside is original the gears show some use but are still good.Of course the grease is totally used up,some good silicone lube will take over and some more running years will show how durable the "LGB made IN GERMANY" is. By the way the tranny is a split case and the stock seuthe smoke stack is still in working condition(puffs O-ring smoke)

Manfred 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

At that vintage, it would say "Made in W. Germany."  I recently fired up an old 2070 of the same era (we bought it in 1976). Still runs every bit as good as it did the day we got it. Lots and lots of miles on that loco. And now that it runs off of battery power, I can run over a pizza and slice it with the flanges!  (Gotta love those 3/16" deep flanges on the old LGB stuff...) What'd you trade for the loco? 

Later, 

K


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

B-mann Climax 1rst generation was the trade,had 2 of them and thought one is alright,the one i kept has a aristo smokeunit and an sierra soundunit build in its a keeper(batt only) 

Manfred


----------

